# Just got a tip of cheap plastic arm bracelets



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

picked up a 70 year old woman with a 50 old son that lives with her. They were so bad and talked crap on drivers taking long ways and we should all have water, candy and chargers.

Ride ended and the lady handed me up beads and said you really didn't take us far.

Cheap paxholes!!!! I put them to swim the fish soon after a rain


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I guess they didn't do so well at the casino. 

Christine


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

They sound like real winners haha


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Your next garage sale merchandise.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I guess it could have been worse. She could have only given you one.


----------



## mrhits (Jul 31, 2014)

Some poor dolphin is going to swallow those.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

You got tipped???


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

BikingBob said:


> They sound like real winners haha


They said they didn't lose...evened out


mrhits said:


> Some poor dolphin is going to swallow those.


More like dirty catfish



Cableguynoe said:


> I guess it could have been worse. She could have only given you one.


Very true.....one would of meant a bad driver experience



BikingBob said:


> They sound like real winners haha


I'll bet you her son never left home his whole life. Then when people he meets now, he says that "he's taking care of his mom"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I'll bet you her son never left home his whole life. Then when people he meets now, he says that "he's taking care of his mom"


Haha ran into a guy I know since back in high school. 
I knew the guy was a loser and never made anything of himself. 
Says he lives with his parents to "help them out".


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> picked up a 70 year old woman with a 50 old son that lives with her. They were so bad and talked crap on drivers taking long ways and we should all have water, candy and chargers.
> 
> Ride ended and the lady handed me up beads and said you really didn't take us far.
> 
> Cheap paxholes!!!! I put them to swim the fish soon after a rain


My daughter would like those. Go find a kid and make their day. Lemons, lemonade, blah blah blha.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

You should have given them to your next 2 pax and told them it was because they were the best passengers you had all day.

Tips.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> picked up a 70 year old woman with a 50 old son that lives with her. They were so bad and talked crap on drivers taking long ways and we should all have water, candy and chargers.
> 
> Ride ended and the lady handed me up beads and said you really didn't take us far.
> 
> Cheap paxholes!!!! I put them to swim the fish soon after a rain


You should have sent the pic to UBER and said you returned item to pax. $15 fee collected.


----------



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

I got ginger snaps once, damn near broke a tooth trying to eat it.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> picked up a 70 year old woman with a 50 old son that lives with her. They were so bad and talked crap on drivers taking long ways and we should all have water, candy and chargers.
> 
> Ride ended and the lady handed me up beads and said you really didn't take us far.
> 
> Cheap paxholes!!!! I put them to swim the fish soon after a rain


i had these 2 gals give me a 1/2 box of dominoes pizza, & 1 of the slices was already 1/2 eaten????????????????? JMO


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I got a box of donuts some pax put on my back seat and then walked away to chat up his friends. 5 minute cancel no-show and drove off.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> I got a box of donuts some pax put on my back seat and then walked away to chat up his friends. 5 minute cancel no-show and drove off.


Another time i p/u a Pax he had a French fries with him, ate like a small portion, ,he was drunk, dropped him off left the bag of FF's in the car, as i hadn't ck'd back seat, i go to p/u another guy, he gets in the back, tells me whats up with the French Fries? I said previous Pax must have left them, so he says, mind if i eat them? i said the guy looked clean,and said knock yourself out? All this was late night p/u, but you laugh at the end of the night,jmo


----------



## Netpay (May 10, 2018)

henrygates said:


> You should have given them to your next 2 pax and told them it was because they were the best passengers you had all day.
> 
> Tips.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

1974toyota said:


> i had these 2 gals give me a 1/2 box of dominoes pizza, & 1 of the slices was already 1/2 eaten????????????????? JMO


A passenger once gave me 3 quarters of a personal sausage pizza from giordanos right after stepping out of Giordano's and asking if I had dinner yet, very nice gesture on their part but sausage isn't really my flavor of choice so I turned it into a $10 tip by giving it to one of my late night drunk passengers, he really appreciated it, left a nice comment and a $10 tip on a 150% pt ride


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ribak said:


> You should have sent the pic to UBER and said you returned item to pax. $15 fee collected.


Seriously....that's a real good idea. Then Uber Indonesia customer service would tire her out quickly with lame response after response considering she's 70.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> You should have sent the pic to UBER and said you returned item to pax. $15 fee collected.


You might be the smartest person on this forum


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> Another time i p/u a Pax he had a French fries with him, ate like a small portion, ,he was drunk, dropped him off left the bag of FF's in the car, as i hadn't ck'd back seat, i go to p/u another guy, he gets in the back, tells me whats up with the French Fries? I said previous Pax must have left them, so he says, mind if i eat them? i said the guy looked clean,and said knock yourself out? All this was late night p/u, but you laugh at the end of the night,jmo


And THATS the best way to avoid a drive thru request without getting 1 starred!


----------

